# Cats Best - Oko Plus Litter



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Have only recently started using the above and wondered if other users have noticed the same.

Does the urine when first deposited tend to look 'frothy'? The reason I'm asking is that frothy urine can also be due a medical condition and I want to ascertain if this is normally the case with the litter first!

So everyone please check! Many thanks in advance!


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes, I've noticed the froth  Had me a bit concerned too at first.


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

I have a covered litter tray so don't always see the urine immediately after they have been, and it has clumped before I do, but the few times I have I am pretty sure I haven't noticed frothing.

I will try and catch them tonight and check again.


----------



## dom85 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yep I've noticed it too and was a bit concerned


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Mine, being indoor/outdoor now have a tendency to go in the garden these day so it's difficult to catch someone in the act but I've noticed one especially who is still favouring the litter tray!

I did have a feeling it could well be the litter but wanted to check just in case!


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

I haven't noticed the frothiness (covered litter tray) but it may be caused by the air escaping from the wood chips, no?


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

I haven't really had a chance to look in depth at the litter constituents but I'd imagine it's due to a chemical reaction of some sort between the urine and the litter! 

If this isn't the case, then frothy urine can indicate proteinuria which needs to be investigated. Think I might try him the older litter as well ( if I can find some! ) just in case!


----------

